
CoverMyMeds gets acquired by McKesson for $1.1bil - spudfkc
https://www.covermymeds.com/main/covermymeds-signs-definitive-agreement-to-be-acquired-by-mckesson/
======
buckeye10
"CoverMyMeds LLC, the fast-growing maker of software to make it easier to fill
prescriptions, is to be acquired by health distributor McKesson Corp. for $1.1
billion, according to an agreement announced after the markets closed
Wednesday.

It's the largest exit yet for a Central Ohio technology startup – the type of
deal both investors and entrepreneurs say they've been waiting for to unlock
more of the region's startup potential."

[http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2017/01/25/fast-
gro...](http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2017/01/25/fast-growing-
covermymeds-to-be-acquired-by.html)

